# This Hits Close to Home - Loomis, CA



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Prayers for this person please. It could have been anyone of us. Damn.

Rocklin cyclist hit on Horseshoe Bar Road still critical, but improving | The Loomis News



> “Riding is his passion,” Yambot said.
> 
> He said Abaco was training to participate in the July Tour of the California Alps - Death Ride race, which encompasses 129 miles, 15,000 feet of elevation gain and includes cycling and climbing mountain peaks.
> 
> ...


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

I drove this route today in my car. No shoulder. Nothing, zip. The school is right up the road and moms/cars speed down this narrow road making it a death trap. I recall zipping this curvy road at 10+ over posted speed in my car before I started cycling. I never felt comfortable riding here, so I didn't. I never imagined getting destroyed on my bike, I guess I simply felt vulnerable but invincible. On this road a cyclist completely at the mercy of traffic.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 2, 2006)

During the school year, I drive those roads daily to get my kid to school. Except between the freeway and a little past the T-intersection near Laird/Brace, Horseshoe Bar Rd has a reasonably good shoulder.

I won't ride Horseshoe Bar though, as well as avoiding all of Laird and all of Brace. People fly on all of those roads (me included), and it just takes one person (misjudge closing speed with you, misjudge closing speed with an oncoming car, etc.) to end it all. There are plenty of alternative roads (King, Brennans, Rock Springs) that don't get nearly as much or as fast traffic and I'll stick to those.


----------



## slitespd (Nov 2, 2004)

As a rider of that section of Horseshoe Bar, I don't understand how a driver could not have seen Fernando other than being inattentive. The curve that proceeds it and then the ones a 1/2 mile down the road leading up to Val Verde are far more of a concern to me than being in the straights. My heart goes out to this rider. 
Everyone ride safe and stay as visible as possible, all the while knowing that many non-cycling drivers have little understanding of what we face.


----------



## jjcools (Jun 28, 2011)

Very sad...


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Yikes.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

*Prayers Answered !!!*

Yes !!

Cyclist recovering from Horseshoe Bar Road accident | The Loomis News

The Hopspital offered to pull the plug on life support !!!

View attachment 283651


----------



## Todd_Pearce (Oct 15, 2012)

We used to ride Horseshoe Bar until we heard about this accident, we have not ridden it since and most likely will not ride it again. Very sad.


----------

